# X Ausgabe auf dem Monitor einschränken

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Folgendes Problem ergab sich bei mir:

Mein TFT Bildschirm hat auf der linken Seite einen dicken weißen vertikalen Streifen bekommen. Damit war normales Arbeiten unmöglich.

Die Lösung, die ich gefunden habe sieht so aus:

Man startet ganz normal X. Darein wird dann Xgl geladen. Somit hat man Xgl in einem Fenster von X. Dieses kann man so verschieben, dass es nur noch in dem fehlerfreien Teil des Bildschirmes zu sehen ist. Anschließend laden wir in Xgl unser Kde/Gnome etc.

Vorgehen:

Wir benötigen Xgl aus dem xeffects Overlay.

```
layman -a xeffects

emerge Xgl -av
```

Dann wird X mit einem WM gestartet

```
X -br &

sleep 5

DISPLAY=:0 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kwin &

```

```
DISPLAY=:0 Xgl :1 -screen 1080x900 &
```

Dies startet Xgl in einer festen Größe von 1080x900 Pixeln.

Nun haben wir das Problem, dass jedes Fenster standardmäßig oben links (0x0) angezeigt wird.

Dies lösen wir, indem wir über "Spezielle Fenster Eigenschaften" die Position erzwingen. 

Bei mir war das (361,0).

Man sollte auch die Ränder/Rahmen des Fensters entfernen, damit es optisch besser zu dem schwarzenn X passt.

Ist nun alles richtig eingestellt und Xgl startet am richtigen Platz können wir Xgl noch einen schwarzen Hintergrund hinzufügen:

```
DISPLAY=:0 Xgl :1 -screen 1080x900 -br &
```

Abschießend laden wir direkt KDE hinein

```
su $USER -c "DISPLAY=:1 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde" &
```

Da kwin überprüft, ob schon eine Instanz läuft, wird beim Start von KDE kein kwin mitgestartet.

Dazu müssen wir in .kde/Autostart/kwin folgende Datei anlegen

```

#!/bin/bash

kwin &

```

Noch schnell ausführbar machen

```
chmod +x .kde/Autostart/kwin
```

Fertig ist ein X, welches nur auf einem bestimmten Teil des Bildschirms sichtbar ist.

TODO:

xdm Runscript anpassen, dass Xdm nicht in :0 sondern in :1 lädt.

Somit wären alle Funktionen eines normalen Systems wiederhergestellt.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

ne andere möglichkeit wäre eventuell xnest, dann hätte man auch direct rendering für Opengl Programme zur Verfügung

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also im ersten X-Server braucht man sicher kein kde. Wenn man einfach keinen Fenstermanager nimmt braucht man auch keine Fensterdeko entfernen. Laut "man xinit" müsste sowas hier für die Position reichen:

```
xinit Xgl -geometry +361+0
```

Ist nicht getestet aber macht den Aufbau wohl nochmal wesentlich schlanker.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Also im ersten X-Server braucht man sicher kein kde. Wenn man einfach keinen Fenstermanager nimmt braucht man auch keine Fensterdeko entfernen. Laut "man xinit" müsste sowas hier für die Position reichen:
> 
> ```
> xinit Xgl -geometry +361+0
> ```
> ...

 

Werd ich nachher testen. Ich hatte nur das Problem, dass wen kein WM gestartet ist, dass dann Xgl :1 dazu führt, dass ein neuer X Server auf vt8 entsteht und nicht als Fenster auf vt7.

Tobi

----------

